# Cant pickup 129 on 1000.2 on WA.



## thunderbird (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi All. I am new here but am a little familiar with Dish and aiming. 
I am having trouble with my setup though.
I have a Vip 622 and just changed dishes to the 1000.2 (had a 500).
The VIP has a separator. So I have 1 RG60 line from the #1 connector on the LNB going into my separator, to the 622. 
I was able to get 119 aimed and get about 60 on the lock. When I check 110, its also around 55-60. But I dont get 129 at all. Ran check switch and it shows 129 as NC.
I stopped for the night so I could regroup.
The mast is level. Its a brand new dish and LNBs.
Ive been reading that it may be my skew. I was always use to setting that first and adjusting the height and direction.
It just seems strange to me that I can get these 2 well and not the other.

Could someone offer any suggestions?
Maybe someone in the Houston area? Are the settings right on? Im actually in Pearland. There are no trees or obstructions btw.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Try covering both outside lnb's and see if you still have 119 your skew is probably off, if you have 110, then you are off about 9 degrees and should move the dish to the right.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you with this? Thank you!


----------



## RVRambler (Dec 5, 2004)

Dish is a PIA to point, not really the satellites but the receivers are 'crap' for pointing! That said, something to make sure of no obstacles, try to visualize the 'reflection' of the lnb's on the dish surface, from rear, the right most LNB is for 110 (reflects from left sat), the left most lnb is for 129 and reflects from the right most sat. 

Don't know if you follow but think of a curved mirror (the relector) and that you are beaming a 'reflection' into the LNB's.

Good Luck!

PS: I point my dish all the time (move around in an RV this time of year) so I must ALWAYS watch for obstacles (trees mostly) and is easiest 'visualizing' from where the 110 & 129 are coming from (119 use a compass).


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

If you really want to "point" a Dish dish - it is much easier with a signal meter of some kind - even the $25 cheap analog meters help.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The most common error in aiming a dish by users is being off to the left or right by about 9 degrees.

Follow garys' suggestion to make sure you are not seeing the 119 satellite with the 129 lnb.

It is not difficult to point a 1000.2, just requires a little patience and a couple of confirming tricks.

Use the aluminum foil trick.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know if you are still having issues with pointing your 1000.2 dish but here is a link to a website to obtain the pointing angles for your location. You can input your zip code or address. Be sure to select the satellite you are pointing towards. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.

http://www.dishpointer.com/



thunderbird said:


> Hi All. I am new here but am a little familiar with Dish and aiming.
> I am having trouble with my setup though.
> I have a Vip 622 and just changed dishes to the 1000.2 (had a 500).
> The VIP has a separator. So I have 1 RG60 line from the #1 connector on the LNB going into my separator, to the 622.
> ...


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I have the same problem. 119 and 110 are in the 50 to 60 range yet 129 is in the low 20's. I repointed about a month ago to increase 129.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

With the 1000.2 dish, you are pointing towards the 3 satellites. There is a link where you can find the pointing angles for your zip code, provided in the post above yours. Have you checked your LNB? Please let me know. Thanks.



crockett_18 said:


> I have the same problem. 119 and 110 are in the 50 to 60 range yet 129 is in the low 20's. I repointed about a month ago to increase 129.


----------



## thunderbird (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies!
Ive been swamped (plus lots of storms) and am just going to try tonight.
Ill let you know what happens.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Ray, I checked my settings online and they are good. Why does 119/110 get better reception than 129?


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Sorry Ray one more question. When pointing the dish what transponder should I use on 129?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

crockett_18 said:


> Sorry Ray one more question. When pointing the dish what transponder should I use on 129?
> 
> Thanks


Any what is a CONUS kind. Use the site http://www.lyngsat.com/Ciel-2.html


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Try transponder 21 on the 129 satellite. Thanks.



crockett_18 said:


> Sorry Ray one more question. When pointing the dish what transponder should I use on 129?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tp21 on 129W is major aka "home" transponder, it's carry system info and FW downloads.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> Try transponder 21 on the 129 satellite. Thanks.


Why does 119/110 test so high and 129 is very low? I tried last night and could not improve it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Output power of these tpn's TWTA.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

"P Smith" said:


> Output power of these tpn's TWTA.


Tera?


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

"crockett_18" said:


> Tera?


Sorry what does twta mean


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

crockett_18 said:


> Sorry what does twta mean


Isn't Wiki don't want help you ?  Then http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traveling-wave_tube
VOS gave some numbers about degradation of TWTA here http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3040515&postcount=5


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I think my cherry tree has grown too
Much. I talked to a tech and was told
Some the signal jumps about 10 points it is most
Likely a tree. Pruning tomorrow


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Pruned my tree and signal jumped to the 50's. All is good again.


----------

